# Oops with a biter...pic.



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

matt with a biter from this evening.got out a little later then i wanted, but now we got about 15lb of bait vacuum sealed in the freezer (yay!)

soon as u got a bait out..you were pretty much gettin bit. matt put this one on the sand, another big one broke off after about half a dozen jumps, i put a 4'6 on the beach, and pulled the hook (wierd with a 16/0 mstad circle) on another bigger fish. then it was sadly time to go. oh well

thank the wind gods for lowering their gale.

Here ya go matt, OOPS, i cut ur head off


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

nice.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweeeeet. Seeing those sharks jumping into the air while your connected to them by a thin line must be something else!

Good Stuff


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

With a title like that I was expecting to see some blood. Nice shark though.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Picture looks better cropped like that. There would be a bunch of cracked monitors had you left that gord in the picture!:beer:


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Picture looks better cropped like that. There would be a bunch of cracked monitors had you left that gord in the picture!:beer:


Realy steve ? You can't talk with that huge dented noggin of yours LOLopcorn:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

good stuff


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

d a y u m Matt, boy you're packed to about maximum density... better hope you don't fall down, you're liable to roll away...  nice biter...


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

narfpoit said:


> With a title like that I was expecting to see some blood. Nice shark though.


hah! i was thinking that too. :redface:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

c0ch3s3 said:


> hah! i was thinking that too. :redface:


naaaa, matts nickname is oops..because..well..


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> Realy steve ? You can't talk with that huge dented noggin of yours LOLopcorn:


As Mac so eliquantly called them "Dick Dents"! They don't call me the "Back wood Mother F'er":beer: for nuttin!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> As Mac so eliquantly called them "Dick Dents"! They don't call me the "Back wood Mother F'er":beer: for nuttin!


i put two more on the beach this evening. matt had a nice pickup and when he reeled in, the bait was just destroyed with some SERIOUS big teeth marks..BIG

big giant full moon..wish i coulda stayed all night...oh well :beer:

Jesse


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Might be making a trip to you next week. You off mon/Tues? Do some early day yakking about then sharking the evening. Think you can get Mac to break out the heaver?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Might be making a trip to you next week. You off mon/Tues? Do some early day yakking about then sharking the evening. Think you can get Mac to break out the heaver?


he went one day last week or the week before and i think he's gona go tonight.


yeah im off mon/tues til lab day. looks like a lil NE wind comin fri/sat. thank god. need to cool a little + calm the surf.



Jesse


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> As Mac so eliquantly called them "Dick Dents"! They don't call me the "Back wood Mother F'er":beer: for nuttin!


LoL good times :beer:


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

lemme know if ya'll do that... I need some sand time after this weekend... be glad when this Shrimp Festival is over... making me crazier...


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

Kind of off topic here. How are these for eating? I've had Mako and it is delicious. Looking to get some shark in my freezer the first week of Sept. Any advice on exactly how to bleed? I've done the filet thing before "chef" Want to minimize the bad meat due to bleeding.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

If you are going to keep one you need to gut it while it is still alive. Be careful. Cut the tail off and pack cavity with ice. You should have 80-100lbs of ice ready or at a very quick drive away. Position the tail down hill to let gravity help with bleeding out. You could also cut the tail whil still alive and let the heart do a lot of the work for you and gut imidiately after the shark expires. Once you get the guts out and have him on ice you have a day or so to finish the job.


----------



## FISHBOXJR (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW, where in north carolina did yall catch the shark? and what did they choose for bait?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

FISHBOXJR said:


> WOW, where in north carolina did yall catch the shark? and what did they choose for bait?


somewhere between corolla and oak island 

horse mullet heads/bluefish heads/spanish heads, w/e is fresh will get bit.


----------

